# Do Y'all Talk Like From Where Y'all Live?



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2013)

That was a fun quiz. I'm definitely a southern boy . . . . 






Brink tell your squeeze I guess I'm not from Jersey after all.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

Take the quiz to find out if you do indeed talk like where you live. It put me from Mississippi -- what the heck - born and live in Texas for 58 years OUCH

How Y’all, Youse and You Guys Talk

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 25, 2013)

That is kind of funny. The three cities that I got were Grand Rapid MI, and Madison WI, Toledo OH. I grew up in Central WI and currently live about 40 miles from Madison. A lot of people I talk to say I have an accent. I just think everyone else talks weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2013)

It gave me Little Rock, Lousivile, and Montgomery, AL... I grew up in NE Arkansas, so that's a pretty good approximation of where my verbal development took place. Interesting...


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2013)

I use words from Springfield, Mass, Yonkers,NY, Newark/Paterson,NJ...yet my accent is more of the westcoast...so I'm told.


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 25, 2013)

Pretty close for me, but, apparently I would fit in with folks in Salt Lake City. Actually, folks in Salt Lake City try to emulate all things West Coast, so it should be no big surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 25, 2013)

Pegged me at NY, Yonkers and Newark/Patterson. Go figya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2013)

It nailed me dead on in Detroit with a second for Bakersfield California, I grew up in San Diego, California. Yup you southern boys say I talk funny, LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2013)

It pegged me from Louisville - where I was born. It pegged Gail as a New Yorker - she's from Maine. She's bummed! I tell her she is a New Yorker all the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 25, 2013)

Didn't get my city, but my area (Lancaster County, PA) was dark brown, i.e. most similar.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 25, 2013)

Pretty close for me. I think Shreveport is the closest "big" city that it would even show on the map. It listed Shreveport first then Baton Rouge then Montgomery.

Cool! Shreveport is about an hour West from where I am.

http://i.Rule #2/cnZDDRS.png


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Pretty close for me. I think Shreveport is the closest "big" city that it would even show on the map. It listed Shreveport first then Baton Rouge then Montgomery.
> 
> Cool! Shreveport is about an hour West from where I am.
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/cnZDDRS.png


Where are you at. I'm down in ms


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2013)

It pegged me for Jackson ms. About 80 miles away.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 25, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Where are you at. I'm down in ms



I'm in Ruston, about 70 miles east of Shreveport on I-20 or 30 miles west of monroe on I-20 coming from your direction.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> I'm in Ruston, about 70 miles east of Shreveport on I-20 or 30 miles west of monroe on I-20 coming from your direction.


ok I know where you are in down between McComb and Brookhaven south of Jackson on I-55

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

Y'all sure are talking funny!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That was a fun quiz. I'm definitely a southern boy . . . .
> 
> View attachment 37693
> 
> ...



 Debunked!
She says you answered the way you hear the locals, the test didn't actually hear you.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2013)

Says I am either from Tacoma- Salt Lake or Spokane!!!!!!!! Born and raised within 120 miles of Spokane.


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 26, 2013)

Baton Rouge, Mobile and Jacksonville. Landed darn close to where I've spent much of my life. Although most of my childhood years when I learned to talk were spent so far south it's north again... the Florida Keys.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 26, 2013)

Springfield MO, Little Rock and Louisville. I live about 120 mi north of Springfield, in an area that's known as "Little Dixie", so that might explain my results being tilted slightly to the south.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

Dead on. Montgomery, Al, Jackson, MS, and Columbus, GA. I was born in Columbus and have lived within 35 miles of Columbus for 95% of my life. Amazing. We live just east of Columbus now.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2013)

Being a Canadian, I thought it would be funny to take this quiz. I find it even funnier that it placed me across lake Ontario in Rochester, Buffalo or Newark......which are just south of my home in Toronto. Neat.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 28, 2013)

I have lived in Philly for 13 years but grew up one town north of Hartford, CT. The quiz put me in Springfield, MA and Buffalo, NY and I think the 3rd was Rochester, NY. My wife grew up in the same town and it put her in Providence, RI, Worcester, MA and Springfield, MA (her parents grew up in RI and have some weird expressions). I want to have my kids take it and see if they come up as Philly.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2013)

Apparently I'm the only one that it completely missed on!!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Apparently I'm the only one that it completely missed on!!


Does it say you're Canadian?


----------



## jmurray (Dec 28, 2013)

Pegged me for Pittsburgh. "yinz" is to big of a give away, I might retake and say yall since I use both


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

Pegged me perfectly with where I was born, but not currently living - the word for the road parrallel with an interstate. Access road = San Antonio. But in general had me further south than I am now.


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 24, 2021)

I think I broke the survey. I've lived in so many places my pronunciations are all over the map. Add to that I call things by their scientific / accurate names I had to answer "other" to about half the questions. For example, the question about people slowing down to look at an accident... I call those people idiots (or morons, interchangeably) which wasn't one of the possible answers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 24, 2021)

I also broke the survey! I've never lived in any of the 3 places suggested, nor close! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 25, 2021)

It gave me right where I’m from.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 25, 2021)

Way off for me.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 25, 2021)

Had me near Kansas City, and Lincoln NE. Probably close to how I speak, but still about a state too far west. Part of that is probably because I spent so much time in University towns (Champaign IL and Madison WI) when I was younger that much of my vocabulary/slang is influenced by a very wide geographic area.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 26, 2021)

Pegged me pretty good. Placed me in New England where I spent most of my life.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 26, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Take the quiz to find out if you do indeed talk like where you live. It put me from Mississippi -- what the heck - born and live in Texas for 58 years OUCH
> 
> How Y’all, Youse and You Guys Talk
> 
> Enjoy!!


I took it again and it still insist I live in Mississippi or New Orleans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 26, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I took it again and it still insist I live in Mississippi or New Orleans


It's settled then, you're going to have to move.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Aug 26, 2021)

I also took it again (with several different questions this time) and I got Rockford IL, Des Moines, and Witchita. Lot closer to home this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 27, 2021)

Worcester, MA and Minneapolis for me. Worcester was fairly spot on but I don't know how it got Minn lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

